# Anyone coming through Ukiah (Hwy 101 - North of SF)



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey all,
Just to let anyone who's hitching through Ukiah,
Me and my old man are settling here for a while and
are doing a 'waystation' for travelling folks.

We can't have visitors at the moment (but hope to at some point !).
But we can give ya lots of info and head ya in the right directions
for food, clothes, medical/mental health/drug & alchol abuse help(no we are NOT AA/NA, 
even dog food & haircuts.
Also hitching spots, spanging & busking spots, sleeping spots/shelter info.

We are 2 old old old crusty peace/anarcho punks.
And love to meet new people, specially travellin folks of ALL ages.
We can also hook ya up with other travelling folks & kids, train hopper buddies (not scumfucks)
here in Ukiah.

So email us and we'll meet up & hang with ya when ya get in to town.

Email us direct:
[email protected]

Peace
Linda n Mike


----------



## CloudyESTL (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm guna be in Rosa next week maybe what's up..in STL rn


----------

